# Mirage drive



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

g'day to the Hobie pedallers,
how does weed affect the fins?
Do you have to paddle backwards to clear them?
Cheers Mike


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

peddle backwards doesn't apply to hobie...it's different from a bike that has a circular motion it is backwards and forwards on the mirage drive....if you want to go backwards turn mirage drive around

having said that i have worked some heavily weeded waters so thick you couldn't peddle.....just lift fins and paddle...choices are great.... :wink:

weed generally washes off easy as you go and has not been an issue for me and have never had to removed the mirage drive to get rid of weed

ATB


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Hey Mike, does this question suggest that a major kayak upgrade could be coming?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdsMDWYAACPXgAASQOUAIBQAP//fgDAA1YET0p+pANPUeoAAEUz0obU9TQNGho9QDTKAk8KekaMhoyOIrSeXMmopaCTOIBp0HFUIATTNK2caorzQAXHbQQZOQer844VWOmNe6B2VFdWY98mMNEnkgAE0H5EcAv1pL5zqXIS0vQedzvYNgYHLcGY6PI4LrJkN4Ca7Q94ecfZgbA7CKF9F3IWbXEHOZreIjOlrqJgMssClXCtX4aiprZVaZrS75lPRdk4ykBUiBCCU2QK5QkHCJ/i7kinChIbYYGsw


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks Astro,
I knew that you had to paddle if you wanted to reverse out of a spot unlike the Spinfin pedal drive units.

I am pleased that weed doesn't affect the operation of the fins. I am looking to build a kayak and fit the Mirage drive. 
On our coast we get a lot of floating weed and I can spend a bit of time lifting the outboard to remove the weed from the prop. This is not too bad with a 10' yak and the motor near me but the new yak will be 15' and I dont want the motor that close to midships, so weed clearance would be a problem for me.


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

G'day Dave,
Strange as it sounds the upgrade was planned b4 I bought my Dolfinn :!: 
As you know I make good use of it as a fishing platform but the only way I could warrant buying it was to be able to "take the granddaughters out kayaking" :lol:  
Now I can explain to SWMBO that it is really a compromise and I will build a 'cheap one' later. :roll: :lol: 
Last year b4 I joined this forum and heard about Hairymick, I was tossing up between Sabalo and Wadefish from JEM, but I became very interested in the Sea Island Sport - http://clcboats.com/boats/seaislandsport.php 
Now that I am reviewing the propulsion system, I will probably have to go back to the Wadefish because it has a more conventional hull shape than the Sea Island Sport and should becompatible with the Mirage drive.
So that is the short story made long.
Hi Red,
That sounds good and puts more light on what Astro said "...if you want to go backwards turn mirage drive around" ,as I didn't realise you could remove the drive while underway  
Thanks Fellas
Mike


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Because I live more than 300km from Perth, I'll probably not see a mirage drive for a long time, so next best thing is to ask those who know!

What is the maximum angle that the fins go above horizontal - I'm trying to see what shape hull it will fit.

Thanx 4 ur help,
Mike


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Mike,

Go to this link and you can see the mirage drive in action. http://www.hobiecat.com/kayaking/index.html


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks Diveyak,
That animation shows it going fairly high doesn't it - excellent - I can still keep the Sea Island Sport as a contender.

Cheers Mike


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

The drive fins can go a few degrees above a flat plane. But you will need to mount the drive lower out through the bottom.

I snaged some ones fishing line. I had to stop with the paddle and then lift the drive out. Free the line and put it back in. The shore based fisho was happy that I noticed and stoped for him.

Adrian


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYPsBNAAABbfgAASQIcAECgGEAAv79+gIACVRSbSZo1NNA9QaYmQiegiJnpTT1MjDJMgKEZBIVL1YaDoZrwjjf618Yov6UezF55PMGAW9qxwKZv6maXUfZCqrvCrLBqgo9pBl1hC8hGT0NaxwGLYLDpXSnhBoSkdLV7NnAunY9sJFIOmNGgyj3dPYwJStx/F3JFOFCQg+wE0AA==


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks Adrian,
It will be a while off before I can look at it but I like to do my research and have a clear picture in my head  
I've got some good ideas from this site - http://www.picturetrail.com/tx-kayak
Cheers Mike


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks Red,
This is the yak I would like to build and fit the drive to -
http://clcboats.com/boats/seaislandsport.php
I think the drive would extend to the angle of the hull, I would have to experiment with it , lowering it as Adrian said.
Cheers Mike


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSJpk9oAABnfgAASQGcCAIADUCA/79/gMACkiKn4VPRtFNNqeTUeppp4p6gNVP1T8jTSnijZT9UAAeoMYTE0GCMQyMJggGTTDeVrMmSFQjparff75m8TcW+WzNlYcbzJLuPQYyAuUNSkN+w0N6xIHolZrPDYLXCL97g7VNABsM+YYkGYdtz86+jgljrSshi6vNNEvo+EHWxKRlY19nAWzw+tmlZDNdjzxOFyw84MkeRb/wUISiJXxrDPHVQQAv4u5IpwoSBE0ye0


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

I agree Red,
I need to confirm all these details b4 ordering plans/materials etc and commencing construction.

Just been looking at the JEM Sabalo - http://www.jemwatercraft.com/StudyPlans ... yPlans.htm and the Sea Island sport (by original designer) - http://www.guillemot-kayaks.com/guillemot/node/48/draw and they look like they have very similar cockpits sizes and are both about 15' overall.
In - http://www.picturetrail.com/tx-kayak the builder shortened the Sabalo to 14' b4 fitting the drive.

I still need to look at all these points that are brought up 'cos I am still sussing everything out :!: :!:

Thanks again,
Mike


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks MM i lost that link , i remember hairy thinking of doing that at one stage.


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Glad to be able to help PeterJ, even if it was inadvertent
Mike


----------

